# Touched down safe and sound...



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I have posted some finished shots on my WIP thread but I had to put up some vids and extra pics to show it off. Thank you to all out there on these forums for your comments and extras and posting up your own builds all of which helped in me in mine.









Hope you enjoy the pics as much as I did makeing this fabulous kit.

And again thanks to Frank and the crew at Moebius for another really cool kit. :wave:









One alien flesh eateing plant!!! Courtasy of Cotten Tree beach








Even food scraps can be of use!!! A dried grape stalk, white glue and green flock. 








More alien flora... Again courtasy of the kitchen and Cotton Tree beach








tricky night landing...








OMG where's the pilot!!!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

That is superb!!! And a very inventive use of found items from the beach & the grape stalk. I'll have to try that one! :thumbsup: And your flesh-eating plant is really cool! Kinda like a pineapple gone wrong! :lol: Be proud, all of it looks fantastic!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Not sure of the threads band width per post so I put the vids here. One with and one without the lights so to speak. And sincere appologies for the shakey camera work. 

What I should have mentioned earlier is that all the lighting is done off a 9v battery. The pcb is mounted under the base and the wires coming up thru the fusion core thruster.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> And your flesh-eating plant is really cool! Kinda like a pineapple gone wrong! :lol: Be proud, all of it looks fantastic!


Thank you fellas :wave:

When I was a kid my dads sister lived beside a pineapple farm and walking/running thru them always resulted in some spilt blood...  Ahhh the things we remember.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

"Inspiring. Truly inspiring." Well done, dear fellow! :thumbsup:


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

What colors did you use? Can or airbrush?


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

You know, I had no interest in the space pod whatsoever. But your build up is so great looking, now I have to get the kit. Sigh. I especially like the first shot, with the great base you built. I would have said that the Moebius Seaview, out of box, would any model contest SF category first place simply because of its size, but your space pod is gorgeous. Nice job!!!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

WOW!! That is TRULY AWESOME!! Great work! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wayne


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm Blown away,AJ-1701 you've done a remarkable job:thumbsup: Your Videos are so cool...Thanks for posting and sharing:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent work again AJ!!! Will I get to see this one at the comp too?
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, nuts, was the whole roof really orange like that?
Ya sure can't ell from the instructions.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Admiral Nelson said:


> What colors did you use? Can or airbrush?


Actually the ony airbrushing was done on the base... all the rest is done by hand with brush and cloth.

The colours used on the hull are...
Tamiyas flat aluminum -hull, titanium steel - the rear door inside and out , the leg strut housing, the leg pads and body mounts, the O2 tank, any pipe joins, the housing that the little red and yellow bits are on and the top oval scanner dish. The fusion core housing and thruster cone, the sensor piece in front of the docking cone, The box with the three lights on the front and dry brushed over the other little box on the front and beside the rear dooron and the solar scanner were done in metalic grey. I also used Games Workshops mythril silver for all the piping, the thin struts on the legs, the trim on the solar scanner and the docking mount. I also used it to dry brush over the top scanner dish and as highlights on all the hardware mounted on the front hull. The orange is from Games workshops foundation range - marchrius solar orange.

On the inside I used Tamiyas flat buff mixed with flat white 60/40 for the walls and floor and the girders are done in tamiyas metalic grey. The dark grey trims were done with games workshop foundation adeptis battleship grey. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> Excellent work again AJ!!! Will I get to see this one at the comp too?
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Chris.


G'day Chris 

The wife asked that very same question. I hadn't really given it much thought. I've already submitted 5 entries but I may just put in a sixth


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

John P said:


> Oh, nuts, was the whole roof really orange like that?
> Ya sure can't ell from the instructions.


Thanks guys. 

John I just took it as common sense that the front and rear colours would connect via the roof. I couldn't find a referance shot that disputed it and it's a good look for me anyway even if it turns out not true to canon.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

AJ-1701 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> John I just took it as common sense that the front and rear colours would connect via the roof. I couldn't find a referance shot that disputed it and it's a good look for me anyway even if it turns out not true to canon.


Common sense!...We'll have none of that here, thank you...
Mcdee


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow! Really a perfect job on this and the lighting is just great! You do some seriously excellent work!


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

AJ,

You've done a fantastic job on the Space Pod!!!!!!!

I was browsing your photo album ... GREAT job on the Seaview, but where in the world did you get the fiber optic filaments? I've been looking for months for these.

Dan


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thor1956 said:


> AJ,
> 
> You've done a fantastic job on the Space Pod!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. 

They are not easy to find over here either... :drunk: But I found a cheap battery driven fibre optic lamp at tandy so for about $10 AU they are about .3mm thick and around 11" in length. :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Tim Nolan said:


> Wow! Really a perfect job on this and the lighting is just great! You do some seriously excellent work!


Thank you Tim... 

But I must confess it ain't all perfect.  It looks like one of my wires for the front spots is loose, I think it must be a dry solder joint. I managed to get it working again though :freak: and since the model dosn't get moved about it should do ok  But I must admit that even with out lights it's pretty damn fine...


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Common sense!...We'll have none of that here, thank you...
> Mcdee


Oopps Sorry about that... :lol:

I guess you can't really put common sense and Irwin Allens technological worlds together in the same context... No disrespect to him intended.


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

AJ-1701 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> They are not easy to find over here either... :drunk: But I found a cheap battery driven fibre optic lamp at tandy so for about $10 AU they are about .3mm thick and around 11" in length. :thumbsup:


Thanks AJ ... I was hoping you might have a better source than Radio Shack (Tandy) ... Here in the Colonies, RS(T) doesn't carry fiber optic lamps. 

Does anyone know of a reliable source for fiber optic cable/filaments ... ??


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

John P said:


> Oh, nuts, was the whole roof really orange like that?
> Ya sure can't ell from the instructions.


At least it was on the 4'. See: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2473894&postcount=59


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Yup. "Irwin liked orange".


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

The video is amazing.. thanks MUCH for posting that!

Only thing that bugs me at all is no interior lighting at all. Seems there should be at least something lit up inside.

I wasn't too hot about the space pod kit, but ordered it and the chariot together anyway.. glad I did now!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

gareee said:


> The video is amazing.. thanks MUCH for posting that!
> 
> Only thing that bugs me at all is no interior lighting at all. Seems there should be at least something lit up inside.
> 
> I wasn't too hot about the space pod kit, but ordered it and the chariot together anyway.. glad I did now!


There really isn't much room between the outer hull and inner wall except at the bottom and a little at the top. I tried doing some f/optics but as most of the buttons and lights are square... it just didn't look right. :drunk: I Think a lot could have been done with either clear inserts or back light panels and some small leds but my skills are a bit on the limited scale for making my own. Thats why I settled for the big lights on either side of the console and the one I put in the scanner screen.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thor1956 said:


> Thanks AJ ... I was hoping you might have a better source than Radio Shack (Tandy) ... Here in the Colonies, RS(T) doesn't carry fiber optic lamps.
> 
> Does anyone know of a reliable source for fiber optic cable/filaments ... ??


Try this mob mate. I forgot I found em on ebay but at the time I cound't justify getting it shipped to oz...

http://www.thefiberopticstore.com/


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Just amazing.My guess would be that for your next trick it will be the Chariot in a diorama setting.Can hardly wait for that one.Or both the Pod and Chariot in the same diorama setting.A bigger one,of course.:thumbsup:


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

AJ-1701 said:


> Try this mob mate. I forgot I found em on ebay but at the time I cound't justify getting it shipped to oz...
> 
> http://www.thefiberopticstore.com/


Ohhhh this is way COOL!!!!!!!!

I've got several projects that need F/O! It looks like the combo-pak would be the most economical route.

I can't thank you enough for the tip and URL!!!!


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

To use the fiber optics for the square buttons, you must run the fiber thru the hole in the button, then use a lighter(or similar flame/heat source) to slightly melt the end of the fiber optic until it forms a convex lens-like shape.
Then useing a razor blade, cut a very tiny amount off the four sides to form a square shape on the end of the fiber optic strand. Of course the size of the fiber optic strand will need to be large enough for this to fit correctly.
Ron


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

AJ-1701 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> John I just took it as common sense that the front and rear colours would connect via the roof. I couldn't find a referance shot that disputed it and it's a good look for me anyway even if it turns out not true to canon.


There is an episode on "Land of the Giants" called "Return" where the Space Pod makes a guest apperance. If you look real close you can see the top of the Pod has an orange roof color. 

Also if you look close enough at the beginning of the show you will see something missing from the Moebius model, steps on the back leg of the Pod.


----------

